# Does this make you a knob?



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't know why, but lets say i've found something that really helps me, be it mentally or pysically, a philosophical thought or even something like a lifestyle factor which I think is beneficial and would help other people, like with depression, anxiety and eating disorders, I just hide it rather than share the advice to help or benefit anyone else.

If it has worked for me without a doubt, I feel like I want to keep it to myself and would rather other people (especially other guys) do themselves in. Generally i'm fine with advising women on certain things, but if a guy is in distress I feel I would rather watch them cry and drink themselves stupid than share my bit of wisdom that would help them.

Why do I think this way? And does it make me a bad person that i'm happy when I see other guys smoke so much or are overweight, depressed and trying to lose weight but don't have the first clue about diet and exercise?

I hate sharing anything I believe to be an asset, no matter how minor.

I even give misinformation, like when someone who thinks i'm their friend who is fat and has depression asked me "how did you become so lean?" I deliberately give them false advice so they don't lose weight and just stay fat. It makes me feel good, in this case when they tried and didn't see rsults, I just said "maybe it's just your genes" when I knew following my plan would help them. And seeing him sad about it made me feel so superior. Why do I do this?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2013)

No. But posts like this on a BB forum do.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Im awaiting Singhs reply


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

sounds like you're one sad and twisted person.

what goes around comes around.


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

Jd123 said:


> No. But posts like this on a BB forum do.


Well I like to read other peoples advise here, but I would never share anything which I believe would give them a competitive advantage


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2013)

MaharajaMac said:


> Well I like to read other peoples advise here, but I would never share anything which I believe would give them a competitive advantage


Not being harsh mate. But you seem very strange to me. *'' I would rather let him die than share my bit of wisdom''.*

Now, if I was you, I would book myself into the doctors and get my head looked at because you sound borderline crazy


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

MaharajaMac said:


> Well I like to read other peoples advise here, but I would never share anything which I believe would give them a competitive advantage


you compete?


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

MaharajaMac said:


> Well I like to read other peoples advise here, but I would never share anything which I believe would give them a competitive advantage


Why so?

These people you will never bump into. (Or 80% you wont). Personally yes, you sound a selfish knob.

What works for you, doesn't mean it will work for them too, but a little advise doesn't hurt. Even if it's not what you "used to get so lean"

Are you a competitive bodybuilder or any other competitor?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

You genuinely have a mental condition. No joke.


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

you sound fcked up mate...


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2013)

If someone was suffering, and you had a bit of knowledge that could ease it or possibly stop it, and you refused to help them on the grounds that you'd rather keep it a secret to yourself, then yes, that makes you a complete 100% dick.


----------



## Danny2795 (Jan 4, 2012)

To be honest you sound like such a bellend I doubt anyone would take your advice anyway

Regards dan.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2013)

@Singh01 :thumb:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

MaharajaMac said:


> I don't know why, but lets say i've found something that really helps me, be it mentally or pysically, a philosophical thought or even something like a lifestyle factor which I think is beneficial and would help other people, like with depression, anxiety and eating disorders, I just hide it rather than share the advice to help or benefit anyone else.
> 
> If it has worked for me without a doubt, I feel like I want to keep it to myself and would rather other people (especially other guys) do themselves in. Generally i'm fine with advising women on certain things, but if a guy is in distress I feel I would rather watch them cry and drink themselves stupid than share my bit of wisdom that would help them.
> 
> ...


Actually you sound like a loser and as mad as a bag of frogs


----------



## Danny2795 (Jan 4, 2012)

I always tell myself "don't feed the troll"but I can't help myself lol


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

Jd123 said:


> Not being harsh mate. But you seem very strange to me. *'' I would rather let him die than share my bit of wisdom''.*
> 
> Now, if I was you, I would book myself into the doctors and get my head looked at because you sound borderline crazy


Ok, I changed that, I didn't literally mean watching someone die, of course I would call emergency services in this case. But if someone was in emotional distress and resorted to alcohol abuse etc tot he extreme even if they seeked my adivce in a desperate cry for help I would try but would never cross that line where I tell them something I believe is "an ace up my sleeve" in life.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Bellend...


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Is it just me or has there been a massive influx of nutters signing up on here in the past few weeks?!


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't mean in extreme cases, but eg my training partner was on par with me at the gym when it comes to strength but also has acne and is really upset about it and I know of clinically proven dermatological agents, IPL treatments etc that could help though i'm sure he doesn't even know those words exist, I would never tell him about them. Not that I think he could particularly afford things like that anyway.....But I don't want him rivalling me in strength *and* looks too

Can anyone relate to this? Surely you have done this yourselves, like at work if your project was better than a rival groups and a promotion was at stake, you're not going to tell them how and why your project is so much better than there's, are you?


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Gary29 said:


> Is it just me or has there been a massive influx of nutters signing up on here in the past few weeks?!


Yes and this particular bellend has just made sure no one will take any of his thread replies serious


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

how do you relate your mates acne to a work project. As others have said 'you are a prize knob' and I'm sure none of us would actually like to know you.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

MaharajaMac said:


> Ok, I changed that, I didn't literally mean watching someone die, of course I would call emergency services in this case. But if someone was in emotional distress and resorted to alcohol abuse etc tot he extreme even if they seeked my adivce in a desperate cry for help I would try but would never cross that line where I tell them something I believe is "an ace up my sleeve" in life.


toot toot all aboard the white bus we got a lovely jacket for you..and dont worry nothin gonna slip out of its sleeves


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

MaharajaMac said:


> I don't mean in extreme cases, but eg my training partner was on par with me at the gym when it comes to strength but also has acne and is really upset about it and I know of clinically proven dermatological agents, IPL treatments etc that could help though he doesn't even know those words existed, and I would never tell him about them. Not that I think he could particularly afford things like that anyway.....
> 
> Can anyone relate to this? Surely you have done this yourselves, like at work if your project was better than a rival groups and a promotion was at stake, you're not going to tell them how and why your project is so much better than there's, are you?


The work thing I can understand, but the fact you won't tell your friend there's something he can do about a condition that is causing him both physical and mental upset is just fvckin ridiculous.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

MaharajaMac said:


> I don't mean in extreme cases, but eg my training partner was on par with me at the gym when it comes to strength but also has acne and is really upset about it and I know of clinically proven dermatological agents, IPL treatments etc that could help though he doesn't even know those words existed, and I would never tell him about them. Not that I think he could particularly afford things like that anyway.....But I don't want him rivalling me in strength *an*d looks too
> 
> Can anyone relate to this? Surely you have done this yourselves, like at work if your project was better than a rival groups and a promotion was at stake, you're not going to tell them how and why your project is so much better than there's, are you?


A promotion at work where you are in direct competition with others, possibly. But someone who classes you as a friend, withholding information from him that could change his life?

You're a cvnt mate


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

MaharajaMac said:


> I don't mean in extreme cases, but eg my training partner was on par with me at the gym when it comes to strength but also has acne and is really upset about it and I know of clinically proven dermatological agents, IPL treatments etc that could help though he doesn't even know those words existed, and I would never tell him about them. Not that I think he could particularly afford things like that anyway.....
> 
> Can anyone relate to this? Surely you have done this yourselves, like at work if your project was better than a rival groups and a promotion was at stake, you're not going to tell them how and why your project is so much better than there's, are you?


Competing at work or competitions then of course there will be secrets kept. But to not help your training partner out with his acne, you're a fvcking grade A A55HOLE


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

bro gathering from yr name, u obviously have ethic ties to either india /pakistan etc.. and that is the confusing part,anyone from that neck of the woods are the most helpful, kind people u could meet, ie. gandhi etc... YOU on the other hand even wont help yr spotty gym partner with acne treatment, for fukcs sake bro u are well retarded and get a life, stop being so immature and shallow...

i bet u are a spindly pot bellied sagging bitch tittied guy who has alot of self confidence issues, please Dont post crap like this on a good bb forum like this , go find a agony aun in some sluttyGIRLY magAZINE to say yr $hit.. :cursing:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've had severe acne and the impact it has on your life is ridiculous. I always help people get rid of it now with several tips and tricks I've learnt over the years - because seeing others suffer when they don't deserve it is fvcking ridiculous.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

It makes you a selfish horrible cvnt.

But this is obviously trolling because no one is that big of a bell end and would create a thread about it on a forum


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

Loveleelady said:


> toot toot all aboard the white bus we got a lovely jacket for you..and dont worry nothin gonna slip out of its sleeves


How does this make you crazy? Have you ever heard of the "law of the jungle"? How many people here admit they're on AAS when asked why they're so swole (unless it's blindingly obvious with aromotising stuff).?

I wouldn't. Then i;ve always gone for the non-aromtising stuff for my aims.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Little cretin your gunna live a very lonely unfulfilled life if thats your attitude, feel sorry for your mate, who needs enemies with a pal like you eh? Yes theres something very wrong with you, your an oddball.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

MaharajaMac said:


> How does this make you crazy? Have you ever heard of the "law of the jungle"? How many people here admit they're on AAS when asked why they're so swole (unless it's blindingly obvious with aromotising stuff).?


Because of the stigma attached to it, everyone on here will usually tell people they trust and know won't overreact. No point putting yourself in the firing line for no reason. What you are suggesting is withholding help from people who need it most.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I think it's red bars time lads


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Leeds89 said:


> I think it's red bars time lads


Done him already, he's still green though.

Make it so


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

done him too


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> I think it's red bars time lads


Fire at will...


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

Well i'm going to admit, this didn't pan out the way I thought it would. I was expecting a "yeah I do that when........." type of banter.

End of the day, it's your intellectual capital, a lot of the stuff I have learned after countless hours of research as well as trial and error - why should I give it away for free to someone who has used their time bettering themselves through other means, I do the hard work here, and they reap the rewards? Is that how it works for you?

Back in the early agricultural days everything was about trade - you didn't give something away for nothing.

Would you give money away to someone for free when you could invest it for yourselves and rise even further up the societal hierarchy. Same principle really.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

MaharajaMac said:


> I don't know why, but lets say i've found something that really helps me, be it mentally or pysically, a philosophical thought or even something like a lifestyle factor which I think is beneficial and would help other people, like with depression, anxiety and eating disorders, I just hide it rather than share the advice to help or benefit anyone else.
> 
> If it has worked for me without a doubt, I feel like I want to keep it to myself and would rather other people (especially other guys) do themselves in. Generally i'm fine with advising women on certain things, but if a guy is in distress I feel I would rather watch them cry and drink themselves stupid than share my bit of wisdom that would help them.
> 
> ...


why?

i'd wager a combination of huge insecurities and genuine douchebaggery. but im not a psychiatrist... speaking of which i'd recommend you see one.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

The answer to your question - Yes it does!!


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

PaulB said:


> Fire at will...


What the fvck did I do?? :lol:


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

Why neg me, seriously? How has this offended* you,* personally??


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

MaharajaMac said:


> Well i'm going to admit, this didn't pan out the way I thought it would. I was expecting a "yeah I do that when........." type of banter.
> 
> End of the day, it's your intellectual capital, a lot of the stuff I have learned after countless hours of research as well as trial and error. Would you give money away to someone for free when you could invest it for yourselves and rise even further up the societal hierarchy. Same principle really.


We aren't talking about money though are we! It's about withholding information that others could find useful. It's this "out for myself" attitude that has turned this country into the pile of sh1te it is today.

Thanks for that :thumbup1:


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you zack amin for not being so judgemental and keeping me on the good side of the fence.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Feel my neg power, that's got him down at least 5 greens


----------



## hixy (Apr 6, 2012)

MaharajaMac said:


> I don't know why, but lets say i've found something that really helps me, be it mentally or pysically, a philosophical thought or even something like a lifestyle factor which I think is beneficial and would help other people, like with depression, anxiety and eating disorders, I just hide it rather than share the advice to help or benefit anyone else.
> 
> If it has worked for me without a doubt, I feel like I want to keep it to myself and would rather other people (especially other guys) do themselves in. Generally i'm fine with advising women on certain things, but if a guy is in distress I feel I would rather watch them cry and drink themselves stupid than share my bit of wisdom that would help them.
> 
> ...


Life is just one big wheel,what goes around comes around you cnut


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

MaharajaMac said:


> Well i'm going to admit, this didn't pan out the way I thought it would. I was expecting a "yeah I do that when........." type of banter.
> 
> End of the day, it's your intellectual capital, a lot of the stuff I have learned after countless hours of research as well as trial and error. Would you give money away to someone for free when you could invest it for yourselves and rise even further up the societal hierarchy. Same principle really.


completely different. its free to share knowledge, but to share money would mean a tangible loss in your own worth. plus, you derive pleasure in the person failing. not sharing the money would leave them in a neutral state. your original post talks about effectively intending failure and deriving pleasure in this.


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Everybody, step away from the thread and remember DO NOT FEED THE TROLLS

Seriously whoever the fcuk you are just fcuk off back into the $hitty pathetic world you came from you total c0ck


----------



## Markyboy81 (Jan 27, 2012)

Next thing this guy will tell us he's found the cure for cancer, but he's keeping it to himself..


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

So glad you're not my 'friend'...


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

You do actually sound like you may have a bit of antisocial personality disorder in you if you're serious lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2013)

Leeds89 said:


> I think it's red bars time lads


Mine are on their way!

I F*CKING love negging :devil2:


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

Leeds89 said:


> We aren't talking about money though are we! It's about withholding information that others could find useful. It's this "out for myself" attitude that has turned this country into the pile of sh1te it is today.
> 
> Thanks for that :thumbup1:


Capital is capital, regardless of it's nature; intellectual or monetary. You decide how you want to invest it, you're not obliged to use it to help anyone else especially considering how ruthless dog-eat-dog society is, and i'm no socialist.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Mine are on their way!
> 
> I F*CKING love negging :devil2:


Still not red ffs :lol:

EDIT: There we go


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2013)

Leeds89 said:


> Still not red ffs :lol:


he is now


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

you sound like you have self esteem issues and a superiority complex. go away stealing all the advice all the selfess lads on here give out for free


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

OP, dont listen to the haters, im sending a REP your way...fook the weak


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

I have lots of sledgehammers !! Who wants one??


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

He offended me when he used the world "swole" one of those retarded bb.com sayings


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

barsnack said:


> OP, dont listen to the haters, im sending a REP your way...fook the weak


FFS He's green again now....

Come on guys, more reds :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2013)

Who repped this nut job?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

barsnack said:


> OP, dont listen to the haters, im sending a REP your way...fook the weak


Shot him straight to green. It's okay for you powerful forum folk to hate on the weak


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Who repped this nut job?


Dunno they're probably on the same intelligence scale


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

on the other hand who gives a fck if hes got a red or green bar under his name


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> Who repped this nut job?


i did, im with OP all the way, fook the masses OP, its our way at sticking it to the man


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

WillOdling, I was going to ask where you get your raw milk from since i've been looking for a source for months, but I guess that's out of the question now :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2013)

barsnack said:


> i did, im with OP all the way, fook the masses OP, its our way at sticking it to the man


Disappointed mate


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

MaharajaMac said:


> WillOdling, I was going to ask where you get your raw milk from since i've been looking for a source for months, but I guess that's out of the question now :lol:


Yea like we're gonna give you advice now??

Everyone who has replied to this post probably has already hit the ignore function by now


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

MaharajaMac said:


> WillOdling, I was going to ask where you get your raw milk from since i've been looking for a source for months, but I guess that's out of the question now :lol:


I get it from a cow

I'd like to help you, but if I take on board your attitude from your posts maybe I should keep the upper hand and not tell you? Then again I'm helpful and it's in my nature to go out of my way to help others. So where are you from and i'll try and source it for you


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

WillOdling said:


> I get it from a cow


That's the kind of ambiguous info I give if I feel I must. It appears we might be on the same page afterall haha.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

MaharajaMac said:


> Well I like to read other peoples advise here, but I would never share anything which I believe would give them a competitive advantage


i think u are full of ****


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

MaharajaMac said:


> That's the kind of ambiguous info I give if I feel I must. It appears we might be on the same page afterall haha.


Read the edit :thumbup1:


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

WillOdling said:


> Read the edit :thumbup1:


Manchester (near Bury) PM me if you find anything please.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Jd123 said:


> he is now


Oh no he's not..


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

OP after reading your post and thinking about it carefully I have come to the conclusion that you're just a cnut.


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Well what have we got here.....

Take your third world mentality back to where you've come from. Weirdo.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2013)

Singh01 said:


> Well what have we got here.....
> 
> Take your third world mentality back to where you've come from. Weirdo.


Yayyyyy singh's here.

Commence the war please chaps


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2013)

PaulB said:


> Oh no he's not..


He was pal. Until he was repped


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

I doubt you have any real friends with that selfish ridiculous attitude


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

How do you neg someone? Desperately need to learn now people like this are coming on the forum.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Seriously worried that people in this world actually think like this....


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

greekgod said:


> bro gathering from yr name, u obviously have ethic ties to either india /pakistan etc.. and that is the confusing part,anyone from that neck of the woods are the most helpful, kind people u could meet, ie. gandhi etc...





Sub-Zero said:


> I doubt you have any real friends with that selfish ridiculous attitude


Greek god. That is possibly the stupidest thing i've ever read. Growing up in poverty I know the ugly truth of what people "from that neck of the woods" are like, they will do anything, loot, pillage and kill if it helps them drag themselves an inch further out of the gutter and survive including treading and walking over the very person who provided a helping hand. And you're talking to one of the nicer slumdogs here.

As for not having any real friends. I've learned first hand about the harsh reality of how low "friends" can go to screw you over for their own gains, no matter how much you help them - the ones who act like your best friends are the ones who are most two-faced, deceitful and ruthless. Friend come and go and can turn around and bite you twice as fast as they help. Number one is your one true and loyal firend in life. And i've learned this the hard way.

But i'm back on my two feet and working my way up to living the "good life", crystal champagne, mayfair penthouse etc. I have dreams, not friends.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

MaharajaMac said:


> Greek god. That is possibly the stupidest thing i've ever read. Growing up in poverty I know the ugly truth of what people "from that neck of the woods" are like, they will do anything, loot, pillage and kill if it helps them drag themselves an inch further out of the gutter and survive including treading and walking over the very person who provided a helping hand. And you're talking to one of the nicer slumdogs here.
> 
> As for not having any real friends. I've learned first hand about the harsh reality of how low "friends" can go to screw you over for their own gains, no matter how much you help them - the ones who act like your best friends are the ones who are most two-faced, deceitful and ruthless. Friend come and go and can turn around and bite you twice as fast as they help. Number one is your one true and loyal firend in life. And i've learned this the hard way.
> 
> But i'm back on my two feet and working my way up to living the "good life", crystal champagne, mayfair penthouse etc. I have dreams, not friends.


You would know then that's is cristal.

Unless u drink champers made of glass..


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Negged for being a troll , but mostly just for being a cnut.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

MaharajaMac said:


> Greek god. That is possibly the stupidest thing i've ever read. Growing up in poverty I know the ugly truth of what people "from that neck of the woods" are like, they will do anything, loot, pillage and kill if it helps them drag themselves an inch further out of the gutter and survive including treading and walking over the very person who provided a helping hand. And you're talking to one of the nicer slumdogs here.
> 
> As for not having any real friends. I've learned first hand about the harsh reality of how low "friends" can go to screw you over for their own gains, no matter how much you help them - *the ones who act like your best friends are the ones who are most two-faced, deceitful and ruthless*. Friend come and go and can turn around and bite you twice as fast as they help. Number one is your one true and loyal firend in life. And i've learned this the hard way.
> 
> But i'm back on my two feet and working my way up to living the "good life", crystal champagne, mayfair penthouse etc. I have dreams, not friends.


Maybe they just realised you were a cnut and fcuked you off.... Ever thought of that eh..?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i cant wait for you to ask for help on here - lol

i think the technical term is psychopath.but total pr**k will do


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> You would know then that's is cristal.
> 
> Unless u drink champers made of glass..


Haha i'm working on prestige and etiquette of the high society, it doesn't come naturally if you're in my shoes. I want to be a brit - like you


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

Sub-Zero said:


> Maybe they just realised you were a cnut and fcuked you off.... Ever thought of that eh..?


A lot of people i'm guessing haven't been deceived. If you have a many times like me, you will know how deep and long lasting the pain can be if you put your sincerity and trust into a friendship and will quickly learn that helping people amounts to nothing and it's everyone man for himself. Altruism will only come back to bite you in the ass one day.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

MaharajaMac said:


> Haha i'm working on prestige and etiquette of the high society, it doesn't come naturally if you're in my shoes. I want to be a brit - like you


I could be an Aussie for all you know.

And trust me if you chat as much rubbish in real life as you have done here- you won't get anywhere.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2013)

shaunmac said:


> How do you neg someone? Desperately need to learn now people like this are coming on the forum.


See theres a star on the left hand bottom corner of each post? Click it, then it says; I approve OR I dissaprove. Just I dissaprove and click add to reputation


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> I could be an Aussie for all you know.
> 
> And trust me if you chat as much rubbish in real life as you have done here- you won't get anywhere.


Oh no. I keep these thoughts to my self entirely  a chat room is actually surprisingly therapeutic, otherwise my mind just becomes like a volcano not having a social outlet for my thoughts.


----------



## The-Alchemist (Jan 18, 2013)

MaharajaMac said:


> I don't know why, but lets say i've found something that really helps me, be it mentally or pysically, a philosophical thought or even something like a lifestyle factor which I think is beneficial and would help other people, like with depression, anxiety and eating disorders, I just hide it rather than share the advice to help or benefit anyone else.
> 
> If it has worked for me without a doubt, I feel like I want to keep it to myself and would rather other people (especially other guys) do themselves in. Generally i'm fine with advising women on certain things, but if a guy is in distress I feel I would rather watch them cry and drink themselves stupid than share my bit of wisdom that would help them.
> 
> ...


haha i do this !

not to my friends but just to people who consider me friends but i dislike

for example there is a lad i know who still thinks im his friend but i dislike him. The reason he thinks we are friends are we grew up together since we was around 5 but by the time i was 15 things had changed and i realised i liked nothing about him. He always lived round the corner from me though so i always seen him so rather than be a total **** and say i dont like him i just put up with it. If he asks me advice about anything i wont give him my real thoughts as i dont want to help him in any way. Another reason he annoys me is he tends to copy everything i do which drives me insane so i always give false answers


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

MaharajaMac said:


> . Growing up in poverty I know the ugly truth of what people "from that neck of the woods" are like, they will do anything, loot, pillage and kill if it helps them drag themselves an inch further out of the gutter and survive including treading and walking over the very person who provided a helping hand. And you're talking to one of the nicer slumdogs here..


You said you had people who cleaned your toilets and floor yesterday though? Were u lying :0


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm bookmarking this and will answer the original post during my next marijuana fix.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

MaharajaMac said:


> Greek god. That is possibly the stupidest thing i've ever read. Growing up in poverty I know the ugly truth of what people "from that neck of the woods" are like, they will do anything, loot, pillage and kill if it helps them drag themselves an inch further out of the gutter and survive including treading and walking over the very person who provided a helping hand. And you're talking to one of the nicer slumdogs here.
> 
> As for not having any real friends. *I've learned first hand about the harsh reality of how low "friends" can go to screw you over for their own gains, no matter how much you help them - the ones who act like your best friends are the ones who are most two-faced, deceitful and ruthless. *Friend come and go and can turn around and bite you twice as fast as they help. Number one is your one true and loyal firend in life. And i've learned this the hard way.
> 
> But i'm back on my two feet and working my way up to living the "good life", crystal champagne, mayfair penthouse etc. I have dreams, not friends.


sound familiar?


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

No need to read any of this, if you had to ask you know the answer, yep your a knob


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

your really a lonely depressed teenager arent you, dont worry... growing up can be difficult but once your hormones settle you will be ok.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Although he sounds like a knob, i think 95% of people on here have done this more than once,

I remember everyone doing this in education, people ask each other if they have revised and which topics, the standard answers are they haven't done any, when everyone knows they've all been revising/learning but keeping it quiet to gain some strange advantage


----------



## kev d (Nov 3, 2010)

its a good job not many people share your way of thinking or we would all be ****ed, you really do need to change the way you treat other people as wot goes around comes around


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

b0t13 said:


> Although he sounds like a knob, i think 95% of people on here have done this more than once,
> 
> I remember everyone doing this in education, people ask each other if they have revised and which topics, the standard answers are they haven't done any, when everyone knows they've all been revising/learning but keeping it quiet to gain some strange advantage


Or they do that so that if they do badly, they don't feel so embarrassed... Or to make it sound more impressive if they do well. Can't see the advantage of saying you haven't revised when you have, unless others can only revise when you say you do.

Sorry if I'm being picky, but I just think that's different to the op having an awful outlook on life


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

MaharajaMac said:


> Well I like to read other peoples advise here, but I would never share anything which I believe would give them a competitive advantage


Negged,this board is for help not selfishness,poxy outlook,change it.


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

So you're THAT guy.

Knew a ton of your type back in school. Purposely letting others stay down instead of helping them up. Top man.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

OOO that did the job!RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRed


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

Singh01 said:


> You said you had people who cleaned your toilets and floor yesterday though? Were u lying :0


Nope. Was poor once up on a time, the textiles industry boomed and (thanks mostly to dada ji) we were one step above the rest and now I feel good when people sweep our floors for a living, it's one of the most gratifying feeling to look down on someone and they avoid eye contact with you when people of that calibre would once walk tall around you and had the audacity to look you straight in the eyes

But I thought we were "friends" :confused1: Or are you in "sikh warrior" mode again? :lol:

Come back when you've calmed down


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> How do you neg someone? Desperately need to learn now people like this are coming on the forum.


Simply use star bottom left choose deduct from reputation .call him an ass and fire it off!


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

MaharajaMac said:


> Nope. Was poor once up on a time, the textiles industry boomed and (thanks mostly to dada ji) we were one step above the rest and now I feel good when people sweep our floors for a living, it's one of the most gratifying feeling to look down on someone and avoids eye contact with you when they once looked down on you and had the audacity to look you straight in the eyes
> 
> But I thought we were "friends" :confused1: Or are you in "sikh warrior" mode again? :lol:
> 
> Come back when you've calmed down


We are friends bro lol I just wondered, no need to get all defensive and be in attack mode yet.


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

MaharajaMac said:


> I don't know why, but lets say i've found something that really helps me, be it mentally or pysically, a philosophical thought or even something like a lifestyle factor which I think is beneficial and would help other people, like with depression, anxiety and eating disorders, I just hide it rather than share the advice to help or benefit anyone else.
> 
> If it has worked for me without a doubt, I feel like I want to keep it to myself and would rather other people (especially other guys) do themselves in. Generally i'm fine with advising women on certain things, but if a guy is in distress I feel I would rather watch them cry and drink themselves stupid than share my bit of wisdom that would help them.
> 
> ...


Who do you think you are, Arnie? I don't know whether to laugh or cry. Actually, I am sad. Your message is reminiscent of everything that is wrong with this sick world we live in. I feel terrible for your friend and anyone has you in their life.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

have another REP OP


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Pillock


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

barsnack said:


> have another REP OP


Ye cannot!:tongue:too soon or i would neg the cvnt again....mine hurt more too pmsl


----------



## longjohnchafage (Dec 29, 2012)

Not much to ad to this thread but going by what this person has chosen as an avatar, I would say its a fat whoore who fantasizes about shagging animals with human like qualities or pretends hes an animal while watching tijuana specials.... I beleive theyre called furries and, as I say, his avatar seems to be theyre taste in animation?


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

longjohnchafage said:


> Not much to ad to this thread but going by what this person has chosen as an avatar, I would say its a fat whoore who fantasizes about shagging animals with human like qualities or pretends hes an animal while watching tijuana specials.... I beleive theyre called furries and, as I say, his avatar seems to be theyre taste in animation?


Or maybe he simply likes the picture? I'd like to see you try and paint something like that. Dick.


----------



## longjohnchafage (Dec 29, 2012)

MaharajaMac said:


> Or maybe he simply likes the picture? I'd like to see you try and paint something like that. Dick.


just a sec


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Bro I thought you was ok but to be honest you sound a proper c*nt!!!

How you gonna come on a bodybuilding forum that is based on sharing of info and only want to take??

You're one of those guys that are the reason for the UK being full of inconsiderate assholes.

I may not have the right to say this but get the f*ck off UK-M you make us look bad!!!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

What gives u the right to look down on people just because they sweep floors for a living, I'd smack you upside the head with the broom you arrogant pr1ck.


----------



## longjohnchafage (Dec 29, 2012)

Its a bit different from your avatar but probably more to your taste.

I would tell you how to paint like that but I'd rather watch you suffer trying to work it out by yourself.. @MaharajaMac


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

MaharajaMac said:


> Nope. Was poor once up on a time, the textiles industry boomed and (thanks mostly to dada ji) we were one step above the rest and now I feel good when people sweep our floors for a living, it's one of the most gratifying feeling to look down on someone and they avoid eye contact with you when people of that calibre would once walk tall around you and had the audacity to look you straight in the eyes
> 
> But I thought we were "friends" :confused1: Or are you in "sikh warrior" mode again? :lol:
> 
> Come back when you've calmed down


You like looking down on people who used to look you in the eyes? Or do you mean wouldn't look you in the eye?

To me the first is decent, the latter is arrogant


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Met a young guy in the gym a little while back, didn't know him from Adam. We got chatting, he asked me about training etc. In the space of about 15 mins I told him pretty much everything he needed to know (as far as my knowledge goes) for his first year of training at least. Guided him to the strong lifts routine,told him to nail his technique first etc etc, went through what to eat, what supps to take if any,(recommended whey protein and told him he could add creatine after a few months). Met another lad and got talking about training etc and cause I didn't have much time I wrote down the name of this forum for him and told him to join, I told him he could get all the info he needed and that people here would be happy to help him. You know O.P I actually felt good and got pleasure and satisfaction out of helping people, maybe you should give it a go?

And in answer to your question your either a wind up merchant,and if what you say is true then yes you are a total and utter Cnut.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

To be a great man you've got to help others too, look at all of them, Churchill, Arnie, Beckham. All gave great advises


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Not sure if its been said but I'd like to throw my hat in the ring and say op you sir are a cnut... Not even the nice kinda cnut but the kinda guy where you just think that guy is a propa cnut fcuk him

You might wanna sort yourself out


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

your Orginal OP, stay that way....have another REP


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

This the kinda people we let in our country?

Mr Cameron please deport this unhelpful cnut.


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

The-Alchemist said:


> haha i do this !
> 
> not to my friends but just to people who consider me friends but i dislike
> 
> for example there is a lad i know who still thinks im his friend but i dislike him. The reason he thinks we are friends are we grew up together since we was around 5 but by the time i was 15 things had changed and i realised i liked nothing about him. He always lived round the corner from me though so i always seen him so rather than be a total **** and say i dont like him i just put up with it. If he asks me advice about anything i wont give him my real thoughts as i dont want to help him in any way. Another reason he annoys me is he tends to copy everything i do which drives me insane so i always give false answers


This guy gets it.

When he copies what you do or when you genuinely used to advise him, did he ever say "thanks [name] that was really helpful" Or tell others about your good deeds? No, I bet he just acted like those were his ideas and you don't get so much as a second look for it.

I'm actually truly shocked people are so critical that i'm trying to better myself so I stand a chance against people who are, in your words, even bigger "cnuts" than I am. And trust me, there are a lot of them out there.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

guvnor82 said:


> This the kinda people we let in our country?
> 
> Mr Cameron please deport this unhelpful cnut.


Lol, how many years did it take to get the hook guy deported........ no chance Mr Cameron is interested in a non helpfull forum user


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

MaharajaMac said:


> I even give misinformation, like when someone who thinks i'm their friend who is fat and has depression asked me "how did you become so lean?" I deliberately give them false advice so they don't lose weight and just stay fat. It makes me feel good, in this case when they tried and didn't see rsults, I just said "maybe it's just your genes" when I knew following my plan would help them. And seeing him sad about it made me feel so superior. Why do I do this?


Your on these forums for a reason. What is that reason......... Is it to help people and share your knowledge? But surely we arent your friends either, so your not going to be a part of the forum

Or is it to gain knowledge, after this post I cant see many people helping you......


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

What you want the guy get a t shirt made saying he owes everything to you?

20 quid says your fat spotty little cnut who still lives with your parents.

And probably bitter about a bumming you got as a youngster


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

guvnor82 said:


> What you want the guy get a t shirt made saying he owes everything to you?
> 
> 20 quid says your fat spotty little cnut who still lives with your parents.
> 
> And probably bitter about a bumming you got as a youngster


I'm not spotty or fat, or live with my parents, I do live with relatives however because our "helpful" retail bankers like to speculate the markets using peoples savings to the point they can't afford to give me an additional loan to let without a security of some sort - i'm sure they did this for society though, since we all know how helpful the big wide world is


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

madocks said:


> Your on these forums for a reason. What is that reason......... Is it to help people and share your knowledge? But surely we arent your friends either, so your not going to be a part of the forum
> 
> Or is it to gain knowledge, after this post I cant see many people helping you......


The thread didn't turn out the way I wanted, so you're probably right, who will help little old me :no: I can still read and utilise other peoples advice though


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

MaharajaMac said:


> Yes, we do live in a sick world trust me I know better than anyone else here. Try to be John lennon or Gandhi, and you'll probably end up like John lennon or gandhi.
> 
> Also, as for my "friend" I will openly admit I did not feel bad one bit when I told him "animal protein strains the liver and kidneys, 70% of diet should be starch and it's higher in protein than most people think, or that he should avoid saturated fats completely and use sunflower oil to cook" , Or that "you need to do 20+ reps on the machines if you want to grow bigger". Do you know why I did this? Because the scumbag has had the biggest crush on my girl since I met him, and why do I want to help someone who would probably make a move on her if he wasn't such a fat barrel of crap?? Tell me why should I help someone like that? Unfortunately it's not someone I can particularly avoid either due to classes, seminars etc we're in.


You never said this, all you said was he was a friend. I would also go out of my way to do things like this to someone I dislike, but not to a real friend or a stranger. I like to give most people the benefit of the doubt first, there are a lot of cvnts out there but I was surprised to find out there's also a lot of nice people out there too.


----------



## mrimg (Sep 6, 2011)

Negging hell, your rep bar didn't half change its colour quick.


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

Leeds89 said:


> You never said this, all you said was he was a friend. I would also go out of my way to do things like this to someone I dislike, but not to a real friend or a stranger. I like to give most people the benefit of the doubt first, there are a lot of cvnts out there but I was surprised to find out there's also a lot of nice people out there too.


The word "real friend" doesn't mean anything to me unfortunately. I don't have any and feel I never have. So apologies since my definition of "friend" is probably a little skewed compared to the norm when writing OP.

But what I said just gives me all the more reason to not help him.


----------



## mrimg (Sep 6, 2011)

MaharajaMac said:


> *crystal champagne*, mayfair penthouse etc. I have dreams, not friends.


What happened to being a holier than thou Muslim?


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

mrimg said:


> What happened to being a holier than thou Muslim?


"holier than thou Muslim" = Just another typical stereotype.


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

This thread just sucks.

So i'll let MR Gekko preach a few words of wisdom instead and hopefully you can learn something (see I am helpful)






/ Thread.


----------



## mrimg (Sep 6, 2011)

MaharajaMac said:


> "holier than thou Muslim" = Just another typical stereotype.


What has stereotyping got to do with anything?

I made my post on observations of your behaviour and the way you constructed previous posts, not on a narrow unsubstantiated prejudice in regards to what may, or may not be, your religious and/or ethnic background.

You can't go from trying to express your piety by dropping "Inshallah" and the alike Islamic phrases then talk about matters which are anything but in accordance with the principles of Islam without expecting to face some sort of questioning.


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

mrimg said:


> What has stereotyping got to do with anything?
> 
> I made my post on observations of your behaviour and the way you constructed previous posts, not on a narrow unsubstantiated prejudice in regards to what may, or may not be, your religious and/or ethnic background.
> 
> You can't go from trying to express your piety by dropping "Inshallah" and the alike Islamic phrases then talk about matters which are anything but in accordance with the principles of Islam without expecting to face some sort of questioning.


What you know about Islam, quran sharif or being muslimah - nothing. PM me if you want, but don't bring a conversation like this into this thread for all to see. I have no desire to justify my faith to be ridiculed further (not to mention it's off-topic).


----------



## mrimg (Sep 6, 2011)

MaharajaMac said:


> What you know about Islam, quran sharif or being muslimah - nothing. PM me if you want, but don't bring a conversation like this into this thread for all to see. I have no desire to justify my faith to be ridiculed further (not to mention it's off-topic).


Not really off-topic as such, your reply just reaffirmed that you are indeed a "knob".

I have no intentions of PM'ing you, for someone who was so blazé about their religion you seem to be very evasive when something's actually put to you about it.


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

mrimg said:


> Not really off-topic as such, your reply just reaffirmed that you are indeed a "knob".
> 
> I have no intentions of PM'ing you, for someone who was so blazé about their religion you seem to be very evasive when something's actually put to you about it.


Right well shut the **** up then, trying to call me out when you know nothing about it. I state though, there is much more to being a good muslim than "Don't drink", much more indeed. Not that you would know of anything other than what the Sun or Daily Mail tell you.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

The only remote thing that may relate to this. Is when I'm at college, my mate asks me to help him with his CAD, I give him guidance to get to the end goal faster, without actually saying exactly what he should do. He gets to the end goal faster, and he manages to work it out himself after I've gave him minimal guidance.

But really that isn't comparable to withholding every valuable piece of information I have in my head, just because I don't feel everyone else deserves that info like I do.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

MaharajaMac said:


> I don't know why, but lets say i've found something that really helps me, be it mentally or pysically, a philosophical thought or even something like a lifestyle factor which I think is beneficial and would help other people, like with depression, anxiety and eating disorders, I just hide it rather than share the advice to help or benefit anyone else.
> 
> If it has worked for me without a doubt, I feel like I want to keep it to myself and would rather other people (especially other guys) do themselves in. Generally i'm fine with advising women on certain things, but if a guy is in distress I feel I would rather watch them cry and drink themselves stupid than share my bit of wisdom that would help them.
> 
> ...


OP, I really think to improve your reception on here and get a lot more helpful comments and advice on your threads you really need to.... nah, you know what? Am gonna withhold that helpful advise just for the heck of it!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> The only remote thing that may relate to this. Is when I'm at college, my mate asks me to help him with his CAD, I give him guidance to get to the end goal faster, without actually saying exactly what he should do. He gets to the end goal faster, and he manages to work it out himself after I've gave him minimal guidance.
> 
> But really that isn't comparable to withholding every valuable piece of information I have in my head, just because I don't feel everyone else deserves that info like I do.


Same. Unless it's a very good friend, of which I have none at uni, I won't give away the techniques I've learned. Mainly because everyone in my class at uni is an arrogant pr1ck and they never attend lectures to actually learn, then get @rsey when I won't explain to them how to use the programs we need 

Out of interest, what CAD software you using mate?


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

I feel sorry for the op. He hasn't got the balls to tell his false mate to do one, so he resorts to telling a load of strangers about his insecurity problems.

Your post should have started

Dear Deidre....


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

Leeds89 said:


> Same. Unless it's a very good friend, of which I have none at uni, I won't give away the techniques I've learned. Mainly because everyone in my class at uni is an arrogant pr1ck and they never attend lectures to actually learn, then get @rsey when I won't explain to them how to use the programs we need
> 
> Out of interest, what CAD software you using mate?


WHAT THE ACTUAL ****!! So if someone get's ****y with me because I don't tell them, simply because I took the time to learn about the topic and they didn't then it makes me a cnut if I don'tt ell them. But if you (or pretty much anyone else here even if they don't admit it) do it it's fine....

Just stop for a moment and think logically, and you will see that my point of view is a reflection of your own. Just you used it in a more specific context.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Leeds89 said:


> Same. Unless it's a very good friend, of which I have none at uni, I won't give away the techniques I've learned. Mainly because everyone in my class at uni is an arrogant pr1ck and they never attend lectures to actually learn, then get @rsey when I won't explain to them how to use the programs we need
> 
> Out of interest, what CAD software you using mate?


Using Solidworks mate. Quite a good piece of basic software tbh


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

you do what you do because you feel inadequate ! these fat people look at you like a god or something and you like the attention they give you and you think if you were to point them in the right direction then there would be no one left to make you feel like the grand master of bodybuilding but the thing is , if you give somebody the wrong advice then they wont like you anyway and probably will never ask you for advice again but if you share what you know then the next day one of those retards might just surprise you and share with you something you were too tired to read or didn't wanna look in to or couldn't quite understand .. live and learn brother  there is always gonna be a fat man or pimply teenager that wants to know how to get "wedged" .


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm just praying for the day your fat friend is hanging out the back of your girlfriend due to being a nice person, with descent values and morals!


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

Leeds89 said:


> You never said this, all you said was he was a friend. I would also go out of my way to do things like this to someone I dislike, but not to a real friend or a stranger. I like to give most people the benefit of the doubt first, there are a lot of cvnts out there but I was surprised to find out there's also a lot of nice people out there too.


Can you do me a favour and delete post 129 of yours please.


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

MaharajaMac said:


> I even give misinformation, like when someone who thinks i'm their friend who is fat and has depression asked me "how did you become so lean?" I deliberately give them false advice so they don't lose weight and just stay fat. It makes me feel good, in this case when they tried and didn't see rsults, I just said "maybe it's just your genes" when I knew following my plan would help them. And seeing him sad about it made me feel so superior. *Why do I do this*?


because your a cnut ?

someone who is overweight has health issues, if they seek advice they are looking for a way to change there weight and overall health for the better.

everyone has the right to be healthy and make the change, giving them false info so they stay fat is not on.

i've not read much except your original post, i only hope one day your you experience some sort of weight issues and need some advice, don't be asking around these forums as i don't think you will get the information you want.


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

MaharajaMac said:


> Can you do me a favour and delete post 129 of yours please.


Haha, asking for favors now? Good luck with that!

Is this what you want deleted?



> Originally Posted by MaharajaMac
> 
> Yes, we do live in a sick world trust me I know better than anyone else here. Try to be John lennon or Gandhi, and you'll probably end up like John lennon or gandhi.
> 
> Also, as for my "friend" I will openly admit I did not feel bad one bit when I told him "animal protein strains the liver and kidneys, 70% of diet should be starch and it's higher in protein than most people think, or that he should avoid saturated fats completely and use sunflower oil to cook" , Or that "you need to do 20+ reps on the machines if you want to grow bigger". Do you know why I did this? Because the scumbag has had the biggest crush on my girl since I met him, and why do I want to help someone who would probably make a move on her if he wasn't such a fat barrel of crap?? Tell me why should I help someone like that? Unfortunately it's not someone I can particularly avoid either due to classes, seminars etc we're in.


 :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

No mate, this doesn't make you a knob. Nature made you a knob, this is just an indication of it.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

You sound immature & selfish. We should all help each other, but if you're in a competitive enviroment then ofc you should 'keep something back', to retain an edge.

But particularly on here, I like to think that most of us are mates in a way & we are here to help each other.


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

I know EXACTLY where your coming from OP, your holding back people who you believe to bea threat to you and your personal image, i totally disagree with what your doing. I grew up wanting to do something with my life, and the only people who gave me good advice where the people i least expected it from, and i've always tried to be THAT person, losers want to see you fail, winners want to see you be better than them


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

From the OP, yes, @MaharajaMac, the troll, is a weapon of the highest order.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

strong trolling right here

jeez I go away for a few days and this happens, what else did I miss lol?

this reminds me of arnolds story of telling a guy to scream when he poses.... or a pudz interview when asked what he eats he said mostly chocolate, and was deadly serious.... yeah cheers lol


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Red contribution made. Gives me a warm fuzzy feeling to start the day. :thumb:

Found this guy funny to start with, now he's just coming across as a pretentious **** of a troll.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Singh is the only guy that knows how to put Mr maharaja in his place


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

MaharajaMac said:


> I don't know why, but lets say i've found something that really helps me, be it mentally or pysically, a philosophical thought or even something like a lifestyle factor which I think is beneficial and would help other people, like with depression, anxiety and eating disorders, I just hide it rather than share the advice to help or benefit anyone else.
> 
> If it has worked for me without a doubt, I feel like I want to keep it to myself and would rather other people (especially other guys) do themselves in. Generally i'm fine with advising women on certain things, but if a guy is in distress I feel I would rather watch them cry and drink themselves stupid than share my bit of wisdom that would help them.
> 
> ...


You lad are a proper bell end. Where in manchester do you train?


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

Is this whatbtrollng I btw?


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

Lethagized said:


> I feel sorry for the op. He hasn't got the balls to tell his false mate to do one, so he resorts to telling a load of strangers about his insecurity problems.
> 
> Your post should have started
> 
> Dear Deidre....


False mate and imaginary white girlfriend


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Ur not nuts at all ...promise


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

OP, you are a total and utter knob.

And a bit of a cnut too.

But I repped you because even knobs need a bit of love now and again.

Hang on... that sounds a bit gay. Sh*t.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

After reading this thread I can safely answer your question and say:

No,It make you a knob


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

So your m8 trying to stick one in your bird and rather then man up and tell him straight you give loads of dodgy information.

Op first off I think your just another troll but if your not then your definitely think your spineless and need to grow some bollocks


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

MaharajaMac said:


> WHAT THE ACTUAL ****!! So if someone get's ****y with me because I don't tell them, simply because I took the time to learn about the topic and they didn't then it makes me a cnut if I don'tt ell them. But if you (or pretty much anyone else here even if they don't admit it) do it it's fine....
> 
> Just stop for a moment and think logically, and you will see that my point of view is a reflection of your own. Just you used it in a more specific context.


The difference is none of the people in class are friends. I dislike them all and they pretty much know it but just like to take take take from me. People who I class as "friends" will always get 100% of my help


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Maharaja is the revealing of your cnutishness as a result of you not gettin any replies in that dead squat thread you started?


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

I think its pretty funny, and there are so many people out there that say yeah i don't even lift weights.

Iv lied to people in the past just for the fun of it. If you have never done it try it


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't think I've seen anyone called a cvnt, knob, bellend as much in one thread:lol:


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

MaharajaMac said:


> Well I like to read other peoples advise here, but I would never share anything which I believe would give them a competitive advantage


you sound very insecure and probably dont have many friends


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

YES IT DOES!


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

just read the first page

What a flippin muppet

Has anyone actually got a pic of this guy who has so much information?


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Fcuk sake i've been trying not to comment again, but i can't help myself now.

Look guys its simple, the OP by his own admission is from a low class background in India or pakistan wherever the fcuk he's from. People like this come over here with the same villager mentality that they grew up with. Now, his Dad got a bit of money when the textile industry boomed abroad so its new for them and obviously they want to keep it close guarded. But this stupid villager mentality then transfers over to normal life situations too. The paranoia of someone taking something away from them.

This is why he's so desperate to integrate into English society, but this will only happen when his villager mentality changes and he realises that in this country nobody from a half decent background acts this way.

This isn't a dig at you mac its just the truth.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah you're a bit of a sadist mate. It's okay to be a dick amongst pals as long as it's all reciprocal but don't do it with proper depressives because the real ones off themselves with very little prior warning.


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

sounds to me like you get off on seing people down as it boosts your ego and you see yourself above them


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

The funny thing is that your not sure if he understands all this knowledge that hes taking in

May have got the wrong end of the stick


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

MaharajaMac said:


> I don't know why, but lets say i've found something that really helps me, be it mentally or pysically, a philosophical thought or even something like a lifestyle factor which I think is beneficial and would help other people, like with depression, anxiety and eating disorders, I just hide it rather than share the advice to help or benefit anyone else.
> 
> If it has worked for me without a doubt, I feel like I want to keep it to myself and would rather other people (especially other guys) do themselves in. Generally i'm fine with advising women on certain things, but if a guy is in distress I feel I would rather watch them cry and drink themselves stupid than share my bit of wisdom that would help them.
> 
> ...


lets see some pics


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Also, anybody saying he's a troll is wrong. Believe it or not, but this actually is the mentality of most people who come over here from 3rd world countries. It's not there fault they're not civilised yet.


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

Gary29 said:


> Is it just me or has there been a massive influx of nutters signing up on here in the past few weeks?!


may be New Year's resolutionistas lol


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

OP is a bad boy

only ****s care for other people-after all women look after kids and ****

OP, you will succeed one day for sure and you should be greedy


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

^^^ and there's another one with the same sh1tty mentality, I suppose you look down on people as well if they earn less than do. @Lean&mean&clean you can have your negs back to m8, I don't want em no more thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2013)

I hope everyone else from your country isn't like this. Or we've got a lot of cnuts on our hands


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

You actually have mates?


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

^looks like you care though and not even similar mentality - now if there's no one on the street around and tou fall on your head and can't move I will call an ambulance,if your cars stuck on a road though I assure you I won't stop ttoing my horn till you get the **** outtta my way and you'll have to wait for a **** to push your car to the hard shoulder /whatever

just an exaple

someone had to help him though with these points not that I like him had to get them from somewhere do not like him one bit bit gotta say especially the type singh describe,

and I don't believe about this industry whatever as China killed India's economy years ago-indians/pakis are prolly laziest people ever seen just IME don't wanna offend anyone /nothing racist

and I adore my effin mentality

too many *c*u**s in this thread ,better be a knob


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Has nothing to do with offending people at all, I just don't see the point in making enemies, life is hard enough for most people, so why make it harder than it needs to be by burning bridges. Might need a favour someday and I'd like to think I'd get that help if it was needed because I don't treat people like sh1t nor do I think I'm better than anyone else because of social standing or wealth. It's that simple really , you reap what you sow. Be a cnut, you will be treated as such, be nice and people will be nice back.

Said my bit now, so I'm out. :cool2:


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

Singh01 said:


> Also, anybody saying he's a troll is wrong. Believe it or not, but this actually is the mentality of most people who come over here from 3rd world countries. It's not there fault they're not civilised yet.


You've been persistently disrespecting my nationality from the outset, what with banana boat comments etc etc and now this. What's your problem dude? Where i'm from has nothing to do with anything.

Though I am proud that i'm doing well for myself when 12 years ago I had to go a whole day without food unless I found scraps. Whereas you've probably just sat on your fat ass eating samosas since you were a baby.

And you say i'm not civillised, yet i'd be willing to bet I have a better education, fitness, personal life and style than you. Seriously. Even if I was from the slums. But is that why you keep slandering me, because i'm doing better than you in "your" country?

I'm proud of what I have, and I made it by myself.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

you're still a horrible **** though.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@Lean & Mean & Clean

You've just negged repped me, I fail to see why. You have either done this by mistake, or are stupid & immature.

I've negged you back, this sort of behaviour is more fitting for a school playground.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

latblaster said:


> @Lean & Mean & Clean
> 
> You've just negged repped me, I fail to see why. You have either done this by mistake, or are stupid & immature.
> 
> I've negged you back, this sort of behaviour is more fitting for a school playground.


m8 he negged me as well lol. 

and OP you never made anything yourself, as you already stated elsewhere that Daddy made the money from fabric. :cursing:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Poor young Mean&Lean&Clean he's unable to write anything without putting his puerile swear words in.

Inablity to express himself properly, & thinks reasonably well but I do wonder if he has a personality defect.


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

MaharajaMac said:


> You've been persistently disrespecting my nationality from the outset, what with banana boat comments etc etc and now this. What's your problem dude? Where i'm from has nothing to do with anything.
> 
> Though I am proud that i'm doing well for myself when 12 years ago I had to go a whole day without food unless I found scraps. Whereas you've probably just sat on your fat ass eating samosas since you were a baby.
> 
> ...


I told you i'm not having a dig at you, its just how I see it and i'm sure you can understand how it looks.

You speak about everything you have, but all i can see is 50k in debt, cant afford a house, have no friends.. Lmao and thats everything that YOU'VE admitted.... I wonder how many mote problems you have.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

OP why are you 50k in debt, just tell me this?


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

Singh01 said:


> I told you i'm not having a dig at you, its just how I see it and i'm sure you can understand how it looks.
> 
> You speak about everything you have, but all i can see is 50k in debt, cant afford a house, have no friends.. Lmao and thats everything that YOU'VE admitted.... I wonder how many mote problems you have.


Well you clearly have no idea about property laws in the UK. Being on a student visa here, in my circumstance makes it impossible to actually by a house anyway. Though I will probably be moving in with my OH since my folk are driving me insane here, though I do enjoy the free food and accommodation I get here, so I suppose I can't complain.

As for 50k debt, it's an investment? Like once graduated it should be gone completely within two years completely. I never claimed my family is loaded, I just said we're no longer dirt poor. What are your ambitions? I bet you still live with your parents don't you and are just going to help them run your corner shop all your life until it becomes freehold. Haha, how pleasant. What do you earn? 10K. Thank you, come again.

As for friends, yeah I know what they amount to - more people in your life, more headaches. So I will admit, I don't have any friends, that being said don't assume i'm lonely, I've all the good people in my life that I need to achieve my goals.


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

latblaster said:


> OP why are you 50k in debt, just tell me this?


Namely tuition fees. My living expesnes are minimal right now as I try to squeeze every penny, but like they say, if you're wise, you've got to prioritise


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

You're gonna clear 50k of debt in TWO years...!!!

That is extremely unlikely if you do it by yourself, in fact virtually *impossible *as a new graduate.

As well as being completly tax inefficient!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

latblaster said:


> @Lean & Mean & Clean
> 
> You've just negged repped me, I fail to see why. You have either done this by mistake, or are stupid & immature.
> 
> I've negged you back, this sort of behaviour is more fitting for a school playground.





Breeny said:


> m8 he negged me as well lol.
> 
> and OP you never made anything yourself, as you already stated elsewhere that Daddy made the money from fabric. :cursing:


Fear not lads,his neg power was disabled by my good self earlier in the thread,he went very Red too,should not have harmed you at all,in fact you are both now power repped up


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

MaharajaMac said:


> I don't know why, but lets say i've found something that really helps me, be it mentally or pysically, a philosophical thought or even something like a lifestyle factor which I think is beneficial and would help other people, like with depression, anxiety and eating disorders, I just hide it rather than share the advice to help or benefit anyone else.
> 
> If it has worked for me without a doubt, I feel like I want to keep it to myself and would rather other people (especially other guys) do themselves in. Generally i'm fine with advising women on certain things, but if a guy is in distress I feel I would rather watch them cry and drink themselves stupid than share my bit of wisdom that would help them.
> 
> ...


I am not going to read all the pages so I will offer my apology if what I am about to say has been posted previously:

knowingly or unknowingly, the OP is talking about Arnold Schwarzenegger, who by his own accounts of his past & present exploits, has self-described himself as being somewhat of a douche.

he laughs when people hurt themselves, openly ridiculed everyone whom he believed to be a threat, openly lied to everyone and anyone about everything. undermined the efforts of Franco ( when in competition ), laughed at FRank Zane when Zane had a life-threatening injury, lied to him about his chances of winning.

arnold referred to his style of life management as psychological warfare. " never give a sucker an even break" sort of thing.

IN interviews , Arnold often said things that was exactly how the OP worded it . People's sadness and misery appeared to make him happy- as from what he said, their suffering made him appear to be more successful.

I can only imagine that many people see the OP as being a douchebag peckerwood .

but it's only Arnold.


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

If you're on a student visa, just wondered how you will (or do) work on it? Didn't think it was permitted....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MaharajaMac said:


> I don't know why, but lets say i've found something that really helps me, be it mentally or pysically, a philosophical thought or even something like a lifestyle factor which I think is beneficial and would help other people, like with depression, anxiety and eating disorders, I just hide it rather than share the advice to help or benefit anyone else.
> 
> If it has worked for me without a doubt, I feel like I want to keep it to myself and would rather other people (especially other guys) do themselves in. Generally i'm fine with advising women on certain things, but if a guy is in distress I feel I would rather watch them cry and drink themselves stupid than share my bit of wisdom that would help them.
> 
> ...


One flaw with your thinking is that if you try and put people down to make you feel better about yourself, you are limiting self.

If you treat everyone as a resource, you are allowing yourself to be able to use a resource if you need it.

Another thing, once people figure out what you are doing, you will lose a friend.

The idea is not to alienate yourself from others, this limits resources, thus limiting self.

You also are focusing on the negative, over time, this will haunt you.


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> ^looks like you care though and not even similar mentality - now if there's no one on the street around and tou fall on your head and can't move I will call an ambulance,if your cars stuck on a road though I assure you I won't stop ttoing my horn till you get the **** outtta my way and you'll have to wait for a **** to push your car to the hard shoulder /whatever
> 
> just an exaple
> 
> ...


Why did you leave me negative rep points? I don't understand?


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

latblaster said:


> You're gonna clear 50k of debt in TWO years...!!!
> 
> That is extremely unlikely if you do it by yourself, in fact virtually *impossible *as a new graduate.
> 
> As well as being completly tax inefficient!!


You negged me for this??

We have been saving, like literally for years waiting for this, it's been a dream of mine and years in the making. Savings are not enough to cover what should reach ~ 60k but worse come to worst we will sell one of our thee properties back home. But I would get paid in excess of 30k during vocation training and it goes up significantly if a practice keeps me. Life is great and to think 8 years ago I could barely speak one word of english 

Of course my main concern as of now is graduating itself, and getting permanent residency here.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> Why did you leave me negative rep points? I don't understand?


negged everyone that didn't agree with his and the OP's way of thinking.


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

Musclegirl said:


> If you're on a student visa, just wondered how you will (or do) work on it? Didn't think it was permitted....


It is permitted but very limited working hours are allowed. That being said, I don't work


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I negged you for all your silly comments & to focus your attention at how ill thought out they are.

You seem to be a bit naive (sp) really, just think a bit more. It's embarrasing.

What sort of job will you have then?


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

Breeny said:


> negged everyone that didn't agree with his and the OP's way of thinking.


He just came out of nowhere! What should I do? Neg him back? he said some awful stuff against women, I am really appalled.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Where are the pics of the OP who is in such great condition due to his superior knowledge that he won't share with anyone?

Yawn, more interwebz b"llocks


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> He just came out of nowhere! What should I do? Neg him back? he said some awful stuff against women, I am really appalled.


Yes.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> He just came out of nowhere! What should I do? Neg him back? he said some awful stuff against women, I am really appalled.


If it was offensive then report to a Mod, I'm pretty sure no-ones going to miss the little cretin anyway, or just neg back. :thumb:


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

Breeny said:


> If it was offensive then report to a Mod, I'm pretty sure no-ones going to miss the little cretin anyway, or just neg back. :thumb:


Yeah done. This kind of behaviour reflects really badly on the Bodybuilding community, we don't need this shiz.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

HA HA. This is good. Weren't you talking about having a flat in Mayfair and people sweeping your floors a few pages back. Now you have to sell a property to find 60 grand??? :lol: you aren't made don't mug yourself. And your a cnut, and have no friends.

As you where...


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

dominimo said:


> I am not going to read all the pages so I will offer my apology if what I am about to say has been posted previously:
> 
> knowingly or unknowingly, the OP is talking about Arnold Schwarzenegger, who by his own accounts of his past & present exploits, has self-described himself as being somewhat of a douche.
> 
> ...


Oh wow. I actually had no idea arnold was like this beyond his role as governor. And I like the *psychological warfare* bit. My make it a motto. This pretty much augments my point of view. I mean look where arnie is now, despite being so self-centred. He made it....big time.

And I bet all celebs who we adore so much are like this. They deliberately show us the glamour - the rewards, without showing all the blood, sweat tears and competitive edges they used to get where they are, just so they make the public believe they were "born to be great" just so we look up to them and discourage us from even trying.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

OP you are full of shit!


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

MaharajaMac said:


> Well you clearly have no idea about property laws in the UK. Being on a student visa here, in my circumstance makes it impossible to actually by a house anyway. Though I will probably be moving in with my OH since my folk are driving me insane here, though I do enjoy the free food and accommodation I get here, so I suppose I can't complain.
> 
> As for 50k debt, it's an investment? Like once graduated it should be gone completely within two years completely. I never claimed my family is loaded, I just said we're no longer dirt poor. What are your ambitions? I bet you still live with your parents don't you and are just going to help them run your corner shop all your life until it becomes freehold. Haha, how pleasant. What do you earn? 10K. Thank you, come again.
> 
> As for friends, yeah I know what they amount to - more people in your life, more headaches. So I will admit, I don't have any friends, that being said don't assume i'm lonely, I've all the good people in my life that I need to achieve my goals.


Well unlike you i don't feel as if i need to brag about what i have or will achieve, but if you must know i'm in my 3rd year as a law student at a russell group university, also I have a training contract secured at a city firm and will be beginning my LPC in September.

As for the corner shop thing, we don't actually own a corner shop but my dad owns a car garage and my mums a primary school headteacher.

Now before you start a 'my dads bigger than your dad' essay in reply, go learn how to behave you village idiot. Or go back to milking cows or picking cotton or what ever you do.


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

Natty.Solider said:


> HA HA. This is good. Weren't you talking about having a flat in Mayfair and people sweeping your floors a few pages back. Now you have to sell a property to find 60 grand??? :lol: you aren't made don't mug yourself. And your a cnut, and have no friends.
> 
> As you where...


I said it was a DREAM to have a penthouse in mayfair, do you have comprehension problems?

Look up property prices in islamabad you nob. 60k is not much.

If I had a £30 mil penthouse, would I be here talking to you? Would I even need to go to university and work my ass off to secure my place. Get a brain.


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

latblaster said:


> I negged you for all your silly comments & to focus your attention at how ill thought out they are.
> 
> You seem to be a bit naive (sp) really, just think a bit more. It's embarrasing.
> 
> What sort of job will you have then?


Doctor of medical dentistry. What makes you think i'm naive, oh cunning one.


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm still reading all your posts in a pakistani accent by the way, its HILARIOUS.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

MaharajaMac said:


> Doctor of medical dentistry. What makes you think i'm naive, oh cunning one.


What was the title of your Thesis?


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

latblaster said:


> What was the title of your Thesis?


"Explain in detail how much of a d1ckhead you are"

He wrote 10,000 words and got a 1st because the tutor agreed with every bit.


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

latblaster said:


> What was the title of your Thesis?


I'm only in my third year lol :lol:

Getting ahead of myself if I wanted it published at this point.


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

Singh01 said:


> Well unlike you i don't feel as if i need to brag about what i have or will achieve, but if you must know i'm in my 3rd year as a law student at a russell group university, also I have a training contract secured at a city firm and will be beginning my LPC in September.
> 
> As for the corner shop thing, we don't actually own a corner shop but my dad owns a car garage and my mums a primary school headteacher.
> 
> Now before you start a 'my dads bigger than your dad' essay in reply, go learn how to behave you village idiot. Or go back to milking cows or picking cotton or what ever you do.


Oh dear, law - what a terrible market to study or work in, over saturated and full of half-wits like yourself. All I can say is good luck, you will need it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2013)

OP you seem to lead a really shallow life im afraid to say. I actually feel sorry for you! The fact you need to come on here and post this tripe just shows how misguided you are, you re either looking for approval or a bite, either way it really is quite sad.


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

Dave said:


> OP you seem to lead a really shallow life im afraid to say. I actually feel sorry for you! The fact you need to come on here and post this tripe just shows how misguided you are, you re either looking for approval or a bite, either way it really is quite sad.


I don't like braggig at all actually and usually keep to myself, but this idiot singh always brings out the worst in me, constantly playing the race card.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

You mate, are lying. I know you are.

I've just tracked your i/p!


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

MaharajaMac said:


> Oh dear, law - what a terrible market to study or work in, over saturated and full of half-wits like yourself. All I can say is good luck, you will need it.


I think you'll need all the luck you can get, i feel as if you'll be having a mental breakdown sometime soon and want to kill yourself. All we can do is hope....


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

you also realise as a dentist you wont be able to pay off £50k in two years bud...

Ahh

Crystal champers it is!


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Show the proof latblaster! Is he actually in a hut somewhere in pakiland with a cow next to him???


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Salaries for UK Dentists!

http://www.prospects.ac.uk/dentist_salary.htm


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2013)

It wouldn't be the first time someone has lied over the internet, and certainly wont be the last. What they think they will gain from it is beyond me?


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

Although it may be interesting, I am not getting involved in this other conversation.

one caveat to being 'that type of person" as described.

you will have lots of hangers-on & many acquaintances and a lot of people will know who you are.

but few friends,,, lots of enemies... and you will be famous for things OTHER than what you would otherwise prefer/initially thought.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

The OP will start on a salary of £30,132.00

So how in the actual fook will he pay off 50k in 2 years?


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

Singh01 said:


> I think you'll need all the luck you can get, i feel as if you'll be having a mental breakdown sometime soon and want to kill yourself. All we can do is hope....


Which will Ironically be you when you realise you're not going to be a very good solicitor after all judging from the level of incompetency you've displayed here, in a already downtrodden profession. So no Career and clearly no personal life you stinky, smelly, sexually repressed loser. You will end up mending rusty car parts for a living like your pathetic old man.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

MaharajaMac said:


> I said it was a DREAM to have a penthouse in mayfair, do you have comprehension problems?
> 
> Look up property prices in islamabad you nob. 60k is not much.
> 
> If I had a £30 mil penthouse, would I be here talking to you? Would I even need to go to university and work my ass off to secure my place. Get a brain.


HA HA It gets better. Would you be talking to me. You don't know who your speaking to.


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

latblaster said:


> You mate, are lying. I know you are.
> 
> I've just tracked your i/p!


Oh and what did you find.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

MaharajaMac said:


> Oh and what did you find.


I won't post up your personal details ever, don't be concerned.

But I do know mate......F6/F8 area ring any bells?


----------



## MaharajaMac (Feb 4, 2013)

latblaster said:


> The OP will start on a salary of £30,132.00
> 
> So how in the actual fook will he pay off 50k in 2 years?


Yes that sounds about right, actually.

But, I still don't get it. What's so hard to believe, and why are you so obsessed about it? I answered your initial question out of courtesy, and now you've started an investigation. So go on genius. Where did you trace my IP back to?

But i've lost interest in justifying myself, why you find it so hard to believe, I do not know. You're acting as if i've just told you i've topped the worlds rich list. I don't know who you are or what kind of life you live, but just get over it man.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

MaharajaMac said:


> I don't think Britain's financial elite would ever want to mingle with Britain's cannon fodder.


And our family still makes drinks for people who clean our floors and properties - Go figure. AND I still help people out day to day for free and any advice I have I give. I don't need to be selfish.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Mate, I used to earn considerably more than £30k, much more.

Very many of us do on here, I'm one of the lower paid members. That's why we are Gold/Silver.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

God help any of your dentist patients. You'll be fcking up smiles left right and centre! Laughing as they walk out crying and getting a cheeky erection because you know you have a better smile


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

This guy is narcissism personified.

He must be training to be a dentist.


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

MaharajaMac said:


> Which will probably be you when you realise you're not going to be a very good solicitor afterall with the level of incompetency you've displayed here, in a already downtrodden profession. So no Career and clearly no personal life you stinky, smelly, sexually repressed loser. You will end up mending rusty car parts for a living like your pathetic old man.


I've already got a paid training contract you weirdo you would have realised that if you actually knew anything about the profession. Well. its better than picking cotton like your old man. I bet your mother doesnt work, she'd probably get acid thrown at her face if she removed her ninja outfit in public.


----------



## benn25 (Jan 7, 2013)

I havent read through the whole thread, but you chap are heading for a big slap from karma. You shouldnt live your life so selfishly, its not a admirable trait in any way shape or form, especially the misinformation bit, i mean what the fookity fook is that all about?! Just dont say anything rather than misinformation. How can anyone trust in your word if you're gonna start that $hite. Thats just not cricket son.


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

in 20 words or less, can someone tell me how this thread turned into this mess?


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Dave said:


> It wouldn't be the first time someone has lied over the internet, and certainly wont be the last. What they think they will gain from it is beyond me?


This is true. yesterday he was asked to put up pics of his "white girlfriend" he failed to do so, today he's been asked numerous times to put up a picture of his "superior physique" which he is raving about, also failed. Living an internet lie...how cute.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Do you think we ought to leave him alone now, coz the ban hammer's close by I can smell it.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dominimo said:


> in 20 words or less, can someone tell me how this thread turned into this mess?


Yah, thread closed:lol:


----------

